# Looking for a crew...



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Room for three for an overnighter to the floaters tomorrow. Leave bridge bait at noon and back on wednesday around noon. Split expenses, cleaning, and fish. Pm if interested.


----------

